
Forbes' Billionaires World Map  - mhr_online
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ricardogeromel/2013/03/22/forbes-billionaires-map/
======
taylodl
There's a lot of wealth from technology near the top, but overall this list is
pretty well diversified from an industry perspective. Technology,
banking/finance, retail, entertainment, real estate and energy.
Pharmaceuticals, cosmetics and clothing don't do quite as well. And most
strikingly, I don't recall seeing transportation anywhere on the list.

